# 1940-1941 Murray built western flyer find



## fuzzyktu (Apr 15, 2012)

Got this yesterday.  Very cool rear rack and curved seat post tube.  Did not know what it was.  Just thought it was cool.  A friend told me it was a murray built bike.  Western autos version of the Murray mercury and Elgin also had an incarnation of the model.  I would love to locate a tank for it.  Posted a wanted ad.  Will see!
Anyone else have one of these.  Lets see the pics...


----------



## Mercury37 (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool bike you have there!  I don't have one but I saw one like that at AA two years ago.  I have the Mercury model and I am hunting another frame like it.  Your frame is similiar.  The Mercury has straight tubes.  Must not be too common as I see nobody answered up that they had one so far.


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm pretty sure that is an Elgin Four Star Deluxe... I have two exactly the same.

Wayne


----------



## 41OLDSTEED (Apr 18, 2012)

If it is the same as a 40-41 ELGIN and Murray Built the long tank that goes around the seat tube will fit this too...I bought 1 off the Rat site about 6 months ago...


----------



## Pipo CoCson (Aug 22, 2012)

**

http://murrayeliminatormusclebikes.yuku.com/topic/9/1957-Murray-catalog#.UDKTN6NRBQE


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 24, 2012)

Looks like this one. I think it's a '41 WF


----------



## fuzzyktu (Aug 24, 2012)

Didn't I sell that to you?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 25, 2012)

It's true


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 25, 2012)

They have very similar patina, did they come from the same place? The top of the headbadge is even detached on both.


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 1, 2012)

It looks fantastic.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks! It's my crusty cruiser!!  First tank bike I've gotten after that bitch ex of mine sold off hundreds of my bikes

I've been cleaning it up little by little and ride it all the time. I'm gonna replace the fenders though...  

I am looking for an Elgin in similar condition, equipped the same way if anybody has one....


----------

